# Call for cat shooter and mayor to be sacked



## herptrader (Nov 24, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-24-2009
*Source:* The Age (on line)

A COUNCIL officer who shot six kittens and cats in an animal shelter should be sacked immediately and the mayor should go too for defending him, the RSPCA says.

Mildura Council has defended the shooting of the six cats shortly after they were dropped at the shelter last week, saying they were feral and unable to be controlled.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats just horrible.
Whats even worse is he'll probably just get a slap on the wrist and a fine!
The cats were feral is not a valid excuse. As it says in the article, you would think that staff would be sufficiently trained to handle feral animals.
Some people are Just despicable!
Thats why I prefer my animals. In my view, animals can be more humane than some humans


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats disgusting. I know the opinion of many here on cats but is inexcusable. There are other ways to deal with feral cats in terms of restraint and euthanasia. Without proper training of the shooter who knows how long these animals suffered before dying. Even with the damage that feral cats do, every animal deserves a humane death.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 24, 2009)

They should hunt down the irresponsible cat owner responsible for the kittens and punish him/her
if the cats had been kept indoors this would never have happened, unless the irresponsible owner who didnt have his/her cat desexed brought them in him/herself for a cheap way to get them put down,..

so what is the actual complaint here?
as far as i can tell the cats were gonna be put down either way, but someones bitching about wasting bullets when it should have been a lethal injection,...heh, tomayto tomarto,...

how would they feel about a pillowcase full of kittens slammed against a wall,..?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

Nobody would give two hoots if it was six snakes shot dead on a property. In fact the shooter and the major would probably recieve some sort of award  

I think the situation was handled quite poorly none-the-less.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im sure the cats didnt suffer for hours after being shot. :roll:
They were being put down anyway and icant see what the big fuss is about.
If feral being held down to be euthenised would have been more stressful than a quick bullet.
As for sacking the ranger pfffff sack the owners.
At least they werent put in a bag had a brick chucked in and thrown over a bridge into the river.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 24, 2009)

Who are we to decide what animal lives and which dies.
And the article makes no reference to the animals being put down.
I'm pretty sure the animal shelters do need to keep the animals alive for a certain time before being euthanised.
I know a couple chicks round the neighbourhood that some people think are pretty "feral", can we shoot them?

I'm not a cat lover, I prefer dogs. But I'm against cruelty to all animals.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Nobody would give two hoots if it was six snakes shot dead on a property. In fact the shooter and the major would probably recieve some sort of award
> 
> I think the situation was handled quite poorly none-the-less.


 AGREEED you know Moose ,all snakes are killers even that one that is down at the bottom of your property on a 120acre place ,and you have had time to drive back to your house ,load your gun and drive back down to the dam again to blow away that brown snake ,cause any moment it was gonna travel up to the house go through your door and make itself at home on your couch ,just waiting to bite you


----------



## cougars (Nov 24, 2009)

They were feral cats,Going to be put to sleep anyway.If they were shot correctly its going to do the same as the needle and with a bit less stress on the animal.Feral cats are nasty and yes uncontrollable.People need to stop wasting money and time on pursuing the people who destroyed the cats and concentrate on destroying more of the ferals.You know the ones out they're killing our Native Wildlife by the truckload.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

They were FERAL that means they were going to be destroyed.
they dont adopt out feral cats.
They put them down.
Simple

RBB if it was a python then it would have come up to the house laid in the bed (to size them up) and swallowed them whole 

No one wants to adopt a scratching biting hissing mangy feral cat!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 24, 2009)

What's the difference between going out bush and shooting cats, foxes, pigs and other ferral animals destroying our native fauna and shooting a cat that is ferral in a shelter? I do think it should have been lethabarbed but a bullet is just as quick still. It's better that the cats are dead rather than the hundreds of native birds and reptiles theycould have killed over their lifetime.


----------



## bradg (Nov 24, 2009)

I think all shooters should shoot as many feral cats as they can.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 24, 2009)

bradg said:


> I think all shooters should shoot as many feral cats as they can.



They do.... they are really hard to shoot though, sneaky buggers.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

i have no problem with a nice clean quick shot.
Less ferals about the place the best in my opinion.
They need to have a bounty on feral cats i reckon


----------



## JasonL (Nov 24, 2009)

What happened to the "Cat Hat" eh? If only they took off....


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

neighbours cats make good hats lol


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried to lay a hand on a undomesticated cat ?

They can tear you to shreds quicker than the butchers mincing machine ... (I've been shredded)

I am sure the "destruction" would have been the last option


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

my point exactly Bredlislave.
Only option


----------



## herptrader (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the feral cats we have trapped probably made it out of the trap alive. The local animal control officers, when they return the trap, have said that they get put down by lethal injection in the trap. I understand they squash the cat to one end of the trap with barricades dropped through the bars at which point administering the injection is straight forward.

Alas the cats we have caught with a chip have usually been handed back to their owners in exchange for a small fine ($150 for the first offence). The problem I have with this is that they are usually back in our yard, hunting the native birds our yard attracts, the same day... and we are rarely able to catch them a second time.

(Our council, Monash, has a by-law that forbids cats to be out of their yard unrestrained.)

I have no real objection to them being shot but it seems like an awfully messy approach given the effectiveness and convenience of lethal injection.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

as long as its wuick and i dont have to clean it up i have no problems with it


----------



## RCW74 (Nov 24, 2009)

What a beat up... 6 feral cats put down and the RSPCA wants those reponsible punished :?

Pssst.... don't tell anyone, but I put down any cane toads I find on my property. Perhaps someone could give them a nice home instead...


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

The RSPCA need to pull their heads out of their rearends. They do sweet F/A when you need them, but if they think they can get some brownie points and tug on the generally mis-informed publics heart strings, they make a big song and dance. Attached is a photo of a Carpet Python some redneck scumbag poured boiling water over that I made a complaint about, supplied a name and address of the scum that did it and surprise surprise this unneccessary organisation did nothing. 

"A lethal injection would render a cat unconscious within about two seconds, while a gunshot could leave the animal suffering in pain for hours, he said"

What a load of BS. I had to have two cats put down last week, injections don't take "2 seconds". Geez bunnyhuggers irritate me.

Kris


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

that poor snake Kris did he survive? im guessing no


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope, he didn't. He got a needleful of green dream.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 24, 2009)

magick81 said:


> I know a couple chicks round the neighbourhood that some people think are pretty "feral", can we shoot them?


 
ROFLMAO! I think that would warrant a bigger article in the paper lol.

Who says the cats were feral? Perhaps they were just stressed out of their little heads with everything they had been through.......given time a young kitten could have been tamed and gone to a loving home.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn shame about the carpet though - he looks around the same size as ours......i hope he atleast bit the BAST$%D responsible.....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that's horrible. I'm definately not a cat person, but they were still living creatures and for some redneck to go shoot them is appauling. And the mayor defending them!?

Kris that poor carpet, god theres some idiots in our world.

As said above no matter how feral a kitten acts, they can be tamed, it has been done millions of times before I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

as said before no one wants a scratching hissing fighting mangy feral cat.
And this being kitten season well theres plenty more "nice" cats out there to take home.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 24, 2009)

True, however they can be tamed. I've seen it before, a friend found a feral young cat, absolute spastic, but now shes older and is the cuddliest cat I've ever met.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmm, six cats you say.

And how many cats do the RSPCA kill each year because they are dumped.















Answer: Not enough


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe euthanasia should be done properly.
Theres a reason that Death-Row inmates in America are euthanised by injection. It is supposed to be painless. I don't think they'll bring in firing squads to do the job because a bullet is quicker.
And a bullet doesn't always kill instantly.
For the kitty's sakes I hope it was a big gun, lol, instant death.

As for that poor carpet python, I find that rather distressing. Even more so that the RSPCA did nothing about it. Call Today Tonight, that should get em into gear (let alone I hate that program and dont really trust whats shown on it).

As for that name and address Kris, I wouldn't mind getting a copy of that.
Take his kneecaps out with a bat lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 24, 2009)

magick81 said:


> Take his kneecaps out with a bat lol


 We'll do more than that to him....

Kris give ACA (A Current Affair) a call, they're always looking to stick their noses into other peoples business, so they will be more than willing to do this story.:lol:


----------



## cris (Nov 24, 2009)

I want whatever the RSPCA are on :lol:

Feral cats are required to be killed by law in most states, shooting them is the only practical humane way im aware of. Why should heaps of other animals have to die to keep some unwated pests alive? IMO shooting cats is far more humane than letting them live, unless they are being kept responsibly and there is already a massive over supply of unwanted cats. If you shoot a cat it dies instantly, its only inhumane if the person shooting it is completely incompetent. Funny how it would have been ok if they made the proccess much more stressful by having to restrain and inject them.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 24, 2009)

*Some Stats*

It has been calculated that one un-spayed female cat and her offspring can produce, in a seven-year period, 420,000 kittens. 


RSPCA NSW put down *12,477* cats last financial year. Add to this those put down by Vets and Local Councils and you get a picture of the problem.


*Opinion:*
Time to call this problem and epedemic, and implement a licencing system for cat owners, (us herpers need a licence). 

No chip, no licence, any complaint and its by by kitty.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

a price on their heads!!
worked on eridadicating the tassie devil


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had a person ring me to tell me they had a RBBS underneath a plastic garbage bin ,I told them I wasnt able to get there right then ..but would be there in around two hours ,to leave the snake where it was and I will remove it once I get there ,it was in a shed so out of the hot weather, so would have been fine ..the person said no worries ...at around 2.50pm I rang to say I would be there soon ,he said "OH I killed it ,I needed the bin to put stuff in and I couldnt be bothered waiting for you " ...NOTHING WAS DONE ABOUT IT and I did report him....had that been a kitty or a puppy or something cutes and fluffy HELL would have been unleashed upon him ...that is what really sux about the attitude where snakes are concerned...RSPCA and other type of so called animal rights need to really decide wether they stand by their motto ALL CREATURES GREAT AND SMALL ..not just cute and fluffy ones ..:evil:


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 24, 2009)

so he shot some cats, bullets are cheaper than those injection. 
and a bullet to the head will leave the animal in no pain. to prove it. shoot the winging greenie in the head. if they are in any pain what so ever. 
SHOOT THEM AGAIN.
i'm sure the 1st shot will suffice.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

oh i meant tassie tiger.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

the rspca here sends all its large dogs to the pound then has the hide to say they are a no kill shelter


----------



## herptrader (Nov 24, 2009)

Kris said:


> ... this unneccessary organisation did nothing. ...
> Kris




I think they are far worse than unnecessary. They are power hungry, particularly their leader in Victoria, and media savvy. They would love to take over the reptile licensing system ... and have as stated policy on their web site that people should not be allowed to keep reptiles.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kris said:


> The RSPCA need to pull their heads out of their rearends. They do sweet F/A when you need them, but if they think they can get some brownie points and tug on the generally mis-informed publics heart strings, they make a big song and dance. Attached is a photo of a Carpet Python some redneck scumbag poured boiling water over that I made a complaint about, supplied a name and address of the scum that did it and surprise surprise this unneccessary organisation did nothing.
> 
> "A lethal injection would render a cat unconscious within about two seconds, while a gunshot could leave the animal suffering in pain for hours, he said"
> 
> ...



that is ****ing disgracecful.
are u for real, they did nothing?
(as in theyd rtather protect introduced ferals than our beautiful natives,...)

if i knew the addres id pack his letterbox with dog turds every day.

then one day put an adder in there,...


----------



## herptrader (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> that is ****ing disgracecful.
> are u for real, they did nothing?
> (as in theyd rtather protect introduced ferals than our beautiful natives,...)
> 
> ...



Go for it:

*Mailing Address:*
RSPCA Australia Inc
PO Box 265
Deakin West ACT 2600
Australia

(...and if you in in Victoria their office is at the corner of Burwood Hwy and Middlebourough /Stevenson Road)


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I have had a person ring me to tell me they had a RBBS underneath a plastic garbage bin ,I told them I wasnt able to get there right then ..but would be there in around two hours ,to leave the snake where it was and I will remove it once I get there ,it was in a shed so out of the hot weather, so would have been fine ..the person said no worries ...at around 2.50pm I rang to say I would be there soon ,he said "OH I killed it ,I needed the bin to put stuff in and I couldnt be bothered waiting for you " ...NOTHING WAS DONE ABOUT IT and I did report him....had that been a kitty or a puppy or something cutes and fluffy HELL would have been unleashed upon him ...that is what really sux about the attitude where snakes are concerned...RSPCA and other type of so called animal rights need to really decide wether they stand by their motto ALL CREATURES GREAT AND SMALL ..not just cute and fluffy ones ..:evil:



Oh I hear that one! Funny how people think you're like the typical plumber and are just ready to move the next turd on! We're in this industry (if you can call it that!) because we actually "care" about reptiles!....... believe it or not that includes snakes! So what sort of reaction do you think you'll get from a snake relocator when you tell them you have dispatched an animal??????? Not a good one I imagine!


----------



## smeejason (Nov 25, 2009)

Gee i hope the RSPCA do not discover that cows get a bolt to the head in abattoirs.......... 
Be a lot of meat workers on chargers and getting sacked. 
i love how all the people that said how crule it was have not commented on the fact that the rspca kill 12000 a year.."those cruel people they should be sacked "
maybe they should go save them all...
i would like to say a big Thanks to the worker that saved countless reptiles and birds by humanely dispatching those 6 killing machines and i hope you get a pay rise.


----------

